# Cleaning outside of offset smoker



## kevin james (May 21, 2021)

I'm just wondering what do you guys use to clean the outside of your offset smokers? My 24x48 sits outside in the back yard, and unfortunately it is exposed to the elements year round since my yard is too small for a patio cover or awning, so it gets rained on etc. I do hose it off now and again but I find that once it dries it still has dirty water spots all over it etc. which drives me nuts.

I was thinking about using something like Dawn soap to give it a thorough cleaning now that the rainy season is pretty much done, but not sure if that is recommended or not.

So... I'm just wondering what those of you with offsets in your back yard do to clean the outside of yours.


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2021)

I don't. I have a cover for it when not in use.
I don't worry about how it looks. It's a smoker not a patio decoration :-)


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 21, 2021)

kevin james said:


> I'm just wondering what do you guys use to clean the outside of your offset smokers? My 24x48 sits outside in the back yard, and unfortunately it is exposed to the elements year round since my yard is too small for a patio cover or awning, so it gets rained on etc. I do hose it off now and again but I find that once it dries it still has dirty water spots all over it etc. which drives me nuts.
> 
> I was thinking about using something like Dawn soap to give it a thorough cleaning now that the rainy season is pretty much done, but not sure if that is recommended or not.
> 
> So... I'm just wondering what those of you with offsets in your back yard do to clean the outside of yours.


Dawn soap would be just fine. Wash and rinse. I recommend buying a cheap tarp from Harbor Freight or wherever to cover when not in use.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2021)

I spray my Lang down with WD-40. Just don’t spray it on the inside. And I do cover it when not in use.
Al


----------



## Chasdev (May 22, 2021)

The problem with covers is that while they do keep rain off the cooker, they trap moisture underneath and promote rust unless they are removed and turned upside down to dry out along with whatever is being covered.
I use Pam and spray the entire cooker, then wipe off with a rag or paper towels then set a hot fire to heat up the metal to disperse moisture and set the Pam.
Once you do it a few times a hardened coating develops on the metal.


----------



## Torc (May 22, 2021)

I would thing something like Mean or Simple Green would work as well.

/Quote "The problem with covers is that while they do keep rain off the cooker, they trap moisture underneath..."

Good infor there. Planning to move my kamado to the garage to keep the dampness down. I also keep the grate in the house to help with this. Had to reseason it when the damp did a number on it.


----------



## joetee (May 23, 2021)

Rub it down with mineral oil and a rag.


----------



## Dcon (Jan 2, 2022)

I do cover mine, but i keep it wiped down with peanut oil when it heats up, shines like new. Had it since 2006


----------

